# aftermarket amp mounting pics...ideas needed.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The problem mounting under seats is that seats can move forward or backward. Need quite a bit of clearance there. 

Should be plenty of room under the passenger side and center of the dash though. I'll see if I can snag some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The problem mounting under seats is that seats can move forward or backward. Need quite a bit of clearance there.
> 
> Should be plenty of room under the passenger side and center of the dash though. I'll see if I can snag some pictures tomorrow.


Wow , never thought of that. cool, let me see what it looks like.


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

amp is that massive D800.4 we talked about, 10"x7"x2"


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

There you can see my solution


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> There you can see my solution


is that under the rear seat? I am trying to figure out where all that is?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I've cutted the carpet in the trunk... ops :blush: I forgot to tell you that I've GPL tank in the trunk and it step up about 7 cm the bottom carpet


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, I need to keep thinks looking stock and stealth.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

zippy said:


> amp is that massive D800.4 we talked about, 10"x7"x2"


Massive???


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> Massive???


Massive Audio is the brand name. 

Massive Audio D 8004 (D8004) 960W 4 Chan D Block Car Amplifier


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Massive Audio is the brand name.
> 
> Massive Audio D 8004 (D8004) 960W 4 Chan D Block Car Amplifier


BTW, it came in today, looks great, and its small enough. cant wait to get this stuff in.


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

anyone notice the a/c heater vents under the seat on the passenger side? I bet it will stay cool under there, its digital. I think I can hide it nice. I can even use velcro to hold it in place. I still want to see the one xtreame mounted in the center dash.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I don't know how long do you have the car, in summer from the vent (all of its) came in hot air even if you turn off air... in my opinion the best position is always the trunk or, if you have a small aplifier, under the glovebox or, like my old W polo, at the bottom of front passenger's foot, in a false bottom


----------

